# incorrect geometry



## alexbsd (Nov 20, 2008)

Seagate 160Gb FreeBSD 7.0

When you install freebsd to the hard disk arises prevent incorrect geometry hdd ad4 ... ignoring the message and continue the installation - the installation ends a mistake

in the BIOS, there are no settings for the HDD, on the hard drive of his options by not bear

help


----------



## Kitche (Nov 20, 2008)

usually ignoring the message works but when that message comes up you can have FreeBSD fix the geometry as well

unless you are dual booting since Windows does not read the correct geometry unlike FreeBSD does


----------



## SeanC (Nov 20, 2008)

See section 3.14:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/install.html


----------



## alexbsd (Nov 21, 2008)

Kitche said:
			
		

> usually ignoring the message works but when that message comes up you can have FreeBSD fix the geometry as well
> 
> unless you are dual booting since Windows does not read the correct geometry unlike FreeBSD does



hard drive is empty. Linux, Windows does not installed.


----------



## alexbsd (Nov 21, 2008)

SeanC said:
			
		

> See section 3.14:
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/install.html



And if a try on another computer with Windows to determine the geometry using pfdisk.exe and use to install through G in sysinstall?


----------



## SeanC (Nov 21, 2008)

Funny, I assumed that you were installing a dual-boot. Sorry. 

Let FreeBSD fix the error and continue with the installation. Let us know if the installation is good or fails and provide any messages if it does fail.


----------

